# old cigars



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i've sent a few of these out in bombs and contests,and always got the same responses of "how old is that cigar you sent and what is it?",so i thought i'd share a couple of pics with my friends.

they are called clear havana's,and they range from 50 to 92 years old,and no i won't tell you where i get 'em...lol

hope you enjoy the pics!























































this is the oldest cigar i own,and i will be posting a review of it soon,and yes it does say 1919!:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Jeez those are some oldies! Very cool, looking forward to that review!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice cigars and pictures Ron, that one from 1919 looks funky, looking forward to the review


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

You bought them when they were new of course


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

ill pay double the msrp on those harvesters!!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Just admit it....that you're Lazarus Long and have been around as long as dirt......"won't tell you where i get 'em"...ha! Probably bought them before you got shipped off to Normandy didn't you.... oke::mrgreen:


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

That old white owl is awesome! Gosh, this thread is like the smithsonian of the cigar world. I've never seen stogies that old. These are 3 to 5 times as old than I am! Amazing!

I feel like if you bombed these, the recipient would have to call it "greek fire" or something. These are too old to be bombs.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow some insane sticks. Interested like many in the review.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

What great photos of these old cigars...having received one of the Harvesters I am keeping it at a perfect 70/70 and will let it rest for another couple of months...lol.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cigary said:


> What great photos of these old cigars...having received one of the Harvesters I am keeping it at a perfect 70/70 and will let it rest for another couple of months...lol.


Ditto bro, I smoke some that were around 50 gifted from our Dear brother and it was an experience for me, I am saving one just because I want to. Enjoy Gary!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow those sticks are older than me LOL LOL

They look awesome. Nice "secret" source you have there.
:hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Very nice Ron!!!


----------



## xobrian (Mar 29, 2011)

Awesome smokes!


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

that is really cool, so for all those years they were kept under proper conditions as far as you know?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Those are amazing.

You know, pete's Ambos Mundos bands bear a striking resemblance to the Harvesters.

Who does harvester think they are, Farkas? Stealing tat's ideas like that.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Thats crazy Ron. You have cigars that are older then most of us. LOL. very cool bro.


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

Unbelievable Ron! I love to see these pics, thank you. I love to see those nice yellow cellos. Ya know, if you keep the one from 1919 another 8 years you can toast it for its 100 birthday, have a party. 

I bet a lot of the boys here would to see a review from you and Zilla on any of those.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Those are incredible. I would have never thought something like these would still be around...


----------



## fireface (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm wondering how museum pieces smoke. I have an image in my mind of a match being put to that 1919 and it going up in a huge flash, leaving you with black all over your face and singed hair, a la a Bugs Bunny cartoon.

They look awesome


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

That BOX is awesome! It is beautiful - with the horse and everything it is Classic!


----------



## powerman659 (Jan 8, 2011)

WOW those are amazing.
I have never seen anything that old. Hope to see the review soon.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Awesome look into the history of cigars. Nice collection Ron.

There is a place on the net that sells all sorts of Clear Havana Cigars and other really old smokes, some as old as 1868. 

Don't know if it breaks the rules to post the link.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

dyieldin said:


> Unbelievable Ron! I love to see these pics, thank you. I love to see those nice yellow cellos. Ya know, if you keep the one from 1919 another 8 years you can toast it for its 100 birthday, have a party.
> 
> I bet a lot of the boys here would to see a review from you and Zilla on any of those.


That's exactly what I was thinking! I'd save at least one for 2019! Break it out either for New Years, 4th of July or Christmas!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

I am luck to one of the recipients of a Harvester. I am saving it for a special day like my 50th b-day!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

It's really unbelievable that these cigars have lasted so long and are still in "smoke able" condition. I would love to read the review on that 1919 stick. 

So if resting is 1-3 years and aging is 5 years what is 92 years? :boink:


----------



## fireface (Mar 20, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> So if resting is 1-3 years and aging is 5 years what is 92 years? :boink:


Mummifying?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

fivespdcat said:


> It's really unbelievable that these cigars have lasted so long and are still in "smoke able" condition. I would love to read the review on that 1919 stick.
> 
> So if resting is 1-3 years and aging is 5 years what is 92 years? :boink:


I smoked one he gave me at his house that was I think a 1952? it was hard as a rock but smoked well. wasn't anything great but the experience and company was. I Loved it!!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

That collection is amazing... how long have you had them in your humi?

Also pretty cool to think that those were rolled in almost the exact same way they're rolled today. Makes our "hobby" kind of timeless.


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

VERY cool Ron, But I cant help but think the flavor will be somewhat musty... just a guess


----------



## powerman659 (Jan 8, 2011)

fireface said:


> Mummifying?


 Thats about the only thing left after ageing lol


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Pretty cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Dr BootyGrabber said:


> VERY cool Ron, But I cant help but think the flavor will be somewhat musty... just a guess


I have some 30 year olds and musky is exactly how I would describe them.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

fireface said:


> Mummifying?


LOL! I'm not sure a mummified, musky stick is something that is in my wanted to taste category!


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

very cool to see those sticks


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

those are some old cigars, a blast from the past for sure! :yo:


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

Thank for sharing your pics... It is interesting to see how things really haven't changed over all these years...


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

shuckins said:


> i've sent a few of these out in bombs and contests,and always got the same responses of "how old is that cigar you sent and what is it?",so i thought i'd share a couple of pics with my friends.
> 
> they are called clear havana's,and they range from 50 to 92 years old,and no i won't tell you where i get 'em...lol


Holy Crap Ron - you've got more of the one you sent me for lying!!!



jimbo1 said:


> that is really cool, so for all those years they were kept under proper conditions as far as you know?


I can only tell you about the Harvester, it was definately kept properly - burn was dead on, ash pure white and TWANG that only AGED Habano baccy can give you.



fireface said:


> I'm wondering how museum pieces smoke. I have an image in my mind of a match being put to that 1919 and it going up in a huge flash, leaving you with black all over your face and singed hair, a la a Bugs Bunny cartoon.
> 
> They look awesome


Not at all, I was worried when I first saw the thing thinking the same thing, but this cigar (the Harvester) was great.



Dr BootyGrabber said:


> VERY cool Ron, But I cant help but think the flavor will be somewhat musty... just a guess


The Harvester was delightful! Not musty or musky!

I have to add that I was very apprehensive about smoking this cigar for two reasons, one that tobacco could somehow "spoil" like produce and two, that I was somehow smoking an artifact that should be saved for posterity.

Well, let me tell you I was wrong, it was one of the best smokes I've ever had. It tells you something about how nature intends that tobacco be used. It should be stored and SAVED for the right occasions, because that self-denial does indeed increase the overall effect of this leaf!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Here was my chance at smoking a bit of Americana!










I don't put everything in the cob, but this was SOOOOO good. Lookit' dat ash - SO white, no amonia in that sucker!

BTW, that was a smoke I would pay $40 so I guess if a Behike is anything like that it might be worth it. Truth is they are probably much more expensive than the Behike!


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Anybody know how many years you can store a Cigar if kept under good (if not ideal) conditions (Temp and Humidity)??


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

those are beautiful! 

i love the way they did the old cigar bands, there to the point. lets you know its all about the cigar. 

1919? holy crap batman! cant wait to see that review.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

I've said it before, Shuckins and Zilla have a time machine! :spy:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow! Ron mail-bombed me a Charles Denby, then in-person detonated an explosive containing not only another Charles Denby (from the 1930s), but another Clear Havana from the '40s. Pictures coming soon, I promise - just got home last night and I'm trying to sort out my brain - not to mention my work.

However, seeing the pictures Ron posted, and hearing his unwillingness to tell where he got those sticks ... well, just let me say I think I know what happens when a certain green pickup reaches 88 MPH ... ound:


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I smoked one he gave me at his house that was I think a 1952? it was hard as a rock but smoked well. wasn't anything great but the experience and company was. I Loved it!!


I smoked with them as well. It smoked great. I do believe it picked up a lot of flavors from its surroundings over the years. Just like us and our experiences, it added definite character to the smoke. Thanks Ron.

I would love to be there when you smoke the 1919 just to smell the smoke. :biggrin:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Wow! Ron mail-bombed me a Charles Denby, then in-person detonated an explosive containing not only another Charles Denby (from the 1930s), but another Clear Havana from the '40s. Pictures coming soon, I promise - just got home last night and I'm trying to sort out my brain - not to mention my work.
> 
> However, seeing the pictures Ron posted, and hearing his unwillingness to tell where he got those sticks ... well, just let me say I think I know what happens when a certain green pickup reaches 88 MPH ... ound:


Great stuff!!! 
Question: Did you return the favor with a certain pair of well traveled Swishers?


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> Great stuff!!!
> Question: Did you return the favor with a certain pair of well traveled Swishers?


Oh, I did, indeed. And I wouldn't be at all surprised if the Swishers did a little more travelling as well!


----------

